# El Mejor El Mejor Emerald Cigar Review - Nope



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Basically this is a cigar you would never remember if it wasn't for the foot being unrapped and the nice cedar sleeve. I wasn't sure if I was supp...

Read the full review here: El Mejor El Mejor Emerald Cigar Review - Nope


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> Basically this is a cigar you would never remember if it wasn't for the foot being unrapped and the nice cedar sleeve. I wasn't sure if I was supp...
> 
> Read the full review here: El Mejor El Mejor Emerald Cigar Review - Nope


Do you mean shag-foot style or unwrapped? Any how a good stick for a price point.


----------

